# New pics: lots of images



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally finished 2 more vert 10 tanks for the pumilios and got the silicon to cure without any airbubbles on the hinge part ( keeping the silicon cool to 70 degrees is what did the job ). Got a shot of developing vent eggs as well and hopefully my pair of fantasticus. Enjoy

















































a pair?

more here
http://www.evolv3d.com/frogs/08_04_04


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Dude, those are great looking frogs!

I really like your verts too. I have been working on mine forever. That first pum picture is perfect.

-Richard


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Great Pics! Watch out for the trailing plant with green veined leaves and burgundy stems (forgot the name) in the 2nd pic. It took over my auratus tank in just a few months.


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Very, very nice. I can't wait to do something like that.









Bry


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Great photos, I went to the link and looked at everyone you had!

John


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice pics... The front opening verts work great don't they.
What is attached to the film canister. It looks like on of those suction cups with the wire hook, but hook is removed...


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice tanks. How many pumilio almirante do you have in a tank; how are they all doing?
Did you get the pumilio bastimentos from the farm raised shipment also or are they CB?
The D. fantasticus are great also; who did you get them from?
Sorry for all the ?
ADAM


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, the film canisters had a hole put in them roughly the size of the suction cup inner, then I removed the hook part and just jammed in on the film canister, think that it works out really well. Right now I only have 1 "male" almirante and 1 "male" basti in the tanks to establish their territory. I will introduce the females next week. I also wanted to separate them to see if I would induce calling. I plan to have a pair of each in their own tank. I received a pair of almirantes and a pair of bastimentos from Glenn. When I spoke with him when these frogs came in there were mostly almirantes and very few bastimentos, I ordered more bastis but only received the "pair". Of the two bastis the female was nice and plump, but the male was extremely skinny and had a shipping injury on his left wrist. I treated the male to stop bacterial and fungal infections and he is the one in the pic putting on some weight and being extremely active. I received the fantastics "pair" from frogwild/Anthony who was a pleasure to deal with and speak to as well. I put all sexing terms in quotes as none are proven to be a male or female yet......


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

Very Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Those close-up pictures of the frogs are beautiful!


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Rob, the enclosures look really nice, I put together a couple 15 gallons based on your design (& Ben Green's) and I like them a lot, I even made some out of 2.5 gallon tanks to house thumbnail froglets or as quarantine for thumbs. Please keep us posted on the progress of the pumilio. That Almirante looks great! 
Ed


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

In one week I will have had them quarentined for a month, so probably around then. With the blow up of the almirante its a full 5 megapixels so I am going to get a nice print of it. Have to take some better close ups of the bastis though. Thanks for all of the complements.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks I missed that in your previous reply! 
Ed


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Rob did you have fecals run? I just got the results back from the auratus
I purchased from the same shipment and there was only one worm in the entire sample (5 frogs) I was pretty surprized!
Ed


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed, 
Do you think that Glenn's Baytril treatments were successful at getting rid of parasites or are these farm raised frogs being treated in advance of shipment? I never saw a post on results from Dr Fry's fecal checks for this first shipment. It would be interesting to hear if people who have purchased frogs from other shipments have run fecals and what their results were.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Tim, 
I did not ask Glenn..... but I am not sure that he treated the auratus. In fact I assumed that he had not. He got so many of them VS the pumilio, and quite honestly the investment was in the pumilio not the auratus or RTF's that came in at the same time. But I will send him an email and ask. If my assumption is correct it is in line with the assertion that Dr Fyre has made serveral times that he sees less parasites in WC frogs. 
Ed
PS: Dr Frye did the fecal exams amd gave a very detailed explaination on what he found and did not find


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually I did read in another thread that the fecals that were done on the first (Glenns) shipment of Pumilio by Dr. Frye were suprisingly low in parasites/worms. It seems that they are coming out of the "farms" in good condition.

Great pics by the way! My Almirante are doing great but it looks like I have all males  But sometimes looks can be decieving. And I haven't heard any actual calling yet Fingers crossed.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Dr. Frye analyzed the fecals from these guys as well and came to the same conclusion, very few if any worms or eggs present. A couple weeks ago on chat I talked about the results as well. We should all post updates on the conditions of these new frogs as I am sure plently of people are interested. Now if we all can get these guys breeding, thats the hard part.

rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

*broms*

what are those small green bromeliads in the second pic? they are really nice, and is that llana vine wood stuff?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great shots, what camera are you using. Nice pums by the way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Could someone tell me, in that first picture what the small purple plant in the front/middle/bottom of the tank is?

-tad


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

The small purple plant is a miniature african violet, got them at Lowe's for .99 each, I couldnt resist, after the cashier saw them they went to grab some for themselves. The wood I used was purchased in the floral district of NYC around 28th street and 7th ave. It is exactly the same as ghost wood but the pieces I buy are around 6' long, it allows me alot more freedom in deciding how to layout the wood in the tanks, although its a pain to saw without a vise by hand. All of the broms in the tank were purchased from Ken at Peace of the Tropics when he was selling them in bulk, not sure the exact species name as I just trash the tags when I get them. As usual I take all of my pics with a Nikon Coolpix 5800, 5 megapixel camera. Hopefully soon I will be able to design and make a website showing the entire process of creating the tanks and other stuff.

rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Rob,

I just made a few of the Film canisters with the suction cups!
That worked out perfect! Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Now if I could only convince the pair to get back in there and "get busy"

rob


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

thats how i have been doing all of my film canisters, didn't know it was a new idea  lol. how were you doing them before Ben?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

LOL... did the toss and let them lay method.... worked but could be a pain to check them.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm 99% sure I got a pair of almirante from kenya_(insert #'s here)...Crystal. Anyways they're awesome my male called 5 minutes of putting them in their tank and before that they were seperated. The female is much larger than the male and since they have been seperated they obviously havn't been fighting or stressed. Great frogs tho, mine take to the dense orchids I have in one corner of my tank and are sleeping there now. I'll post pictures under my posting of Almirante are here!

Everett


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the african violet info, I picked up 3 of them. Now I need to build a new tank to put them in...


----------

